# Just ordered a PM1228 need a few compound slide measurements



## Bryan40g (Jan 7, 2021)

New member and first time poster. Also first time lathe owner.

So yesterday I ordered my very first lathe a PM1228. Big day for me as I have been waiting years to own one. I am planning to purchase a Pewetools(German co.)
multi fix tool holder for it but I need some measurements and I’m hoping a current owner of a 1228 can provide me these measurements.

Being a German company I’m not sure what size tool holder is comparable in size to an AXA. So after I obtain the measurements from y’all then I’ll contact the company and provide the measurements to see what they suggest. After I convert them to metric. 


The measurements I need are in this picture below, minus the power of the drive motor which i already know.


I’d also like to know what the thread pitch is for the hole in the compound slide and the depth of that hole in the event Pete tools needs that info or if I need to specify a length.

Anyhow glad to finely be apart of this club and look forward to talking and learning from y’all.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2021)

I am sorry that I can't offer dimension, but I can offer a WELCOME! to the best hobby machining forum on the internet!

I am sure someone will chime in here soon with some dimensions for you.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 7, 2021)

I’m curious why you are going with Multifix rather than Aloris or Dorian style.  Can you elaborate?   I understand the technical differences, and also the fact that the tool holders are more than 2x the price of true Aloris or Dorian brands or more than 10x the cost of Asian equivalents. I have over 25 QCTP tool holders, and it adds up quickly.   What’s your thinking here?


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 7, 2021)

I’m not going with the true original Swiss made multifix. That’s way out of my budget. Pewetools is a German outfit that manufactures exact duplicates off the original patent of the original Swiss made tool post.

I own the same axe qctp that PM sells for a Logan lathe at work and it’s ok definitely better than a 4way tool holder but I don’t love it. So I wanted to try this one.

Do you by chance have any of the 1228 measurements I need?


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the welcoming 7milesup. I appreciate it.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2021)

Mike has a 1228.  Maybe give him a shout, although I am surprised he hasn't chimed in yet.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/members/aukai.43516/


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 7, 2021)

Bryan40g said:


> I’m not going with the true original Swiss made multifix. That’s way out of my budget. Pewetools is a German outfit that manufactures exact duplicates off the original patent of the original Swiss made tool post.
> 
> I own the same axe qctp that PM sells for a Logan lathe at work and it’s ok definitely better than a 4way tool holder but I don’t love it. So I wanted to try this one.
> 
> Do you by chance have any of the 1228 measurements I need?


Yea I’m familiar with Pewetools. Sorry I do not have your measurements.  My lathe is PM1340.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 7, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Mike has a 1228.  Maybe give him a shout, although I am surprised he hasn't chimed in yet.
> 
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/members/aukai.43516/


Ok thank you. I’ll do that. Appreciate it.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a PM1228-VF-LB, which I really like. 
If the other fellas have not replied I can try to get the measurements in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 8, 2021)

SRay53TxTn said:


> I have a PM1228-VF-LB, which I really like.
> If the other fellas have not replied I can try to get the measurements in tomorrow morning.


That would be great. Thanks very much.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 8, 2021)

Here's the measurements I took after morning coffee (I should be awake), just a hobby guy with some measuring tools:

*From PWT website*
#1- How many millimeters are there from the surface of the top slide to the center of the chuck = *27 mm*
#2- The width of the top slide = *75.12 mm
https://pewetools.de/wp-content/uploads/systemsize.pdf


Cross-slide thread pitch 10 TPI
Depth of Cross-slide thread well 25 mm
2 HP = 1.4914 KW*


Hope that helps!


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2021)

This does not sound right to me.  The tool post mounts on the top surface of the compound, right (not the cross slide)?  The distance on my PM1340GT from top of compound to CL of the spindle is 44.0mm.  From the top of the cross slide, it's 88mm.







I know you're talking about a PWT tool post, but as a point of comparison, a Dorian CXA tool holder requires the compound-to-spindleCL height to be within the range of 37-68mm.   That would imply that his 1228 would need a DXA-sized QCTP, which does not make any sense to me.   Here's the to-scale drawing of the CXA with tool holder min/max heights from top of cross slide to spindle CL:


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 8, 2021)

OK.
I remeasured as you did.




#1- How many millimeters are there from the surface of the top slide to the center of the chuck = *27 mm*

Here's Shar's AXA tool post info:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 my AXA tool 
	

		
			
		

		
	





#2- The width of the top slide = *75.12 mm*


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2021)

That makes more sense.  It implies that the 1228 would ideally be fitted with an Aloris AXA QCTP.   The BXA is just on the margin, and the tools would need to be to be positioned at the very extreme bottom end of the height adjustment range with 1/2" shank tools.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks.

PWE tools look nice.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you davidp and SRay53 I greatly appreciate both of y’all’s help and input. Hope to return the favor someday. Exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 8, 2021)

SRay53TxTn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> PWE tools look nice.


I saw a YouTube video with abom79 and he was talking about it and making a bolt for it. I have a Chinese axa on a 10” Logan at work and it’s far better than a 4 way but I get annoyed with the hold down handle and the height adjustment wheel. Real loose and doesn’t stay adjusted well. Plus since I spent all this money on my first lathe I figured what the hell. I’ll give this one a try. I am intrigued with way it can easily index. Hope it works out.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 8, 2021)

"I get annoyed with the hold down handle and the height adjustment wheel. Real loose and doesn’t stay adjusted well."
Those are some of the reasons I have been pondering an upgrade to an Aloris or Dorian at some point and agree with davidbpest - tooling has some hidden $urprises.
If you end up with one on your PM-1228 I'd be interested in your review.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 8, 2021)

SRay53TxTn said:


> "I get annoyed with the hold down handle and the height adjustment wheel. Real loose and doesn’t stay adjusted well."
> Those are some of the reasons I have been pondering an upgrade to an Aloris or Dorian at some point and agree with davidbpest - tooling has some hidden $urprises.
> If you end up with one on your PM-1228 I'd be interested in your review.


You betcha. After going over there chart with the measurements you got me it’s looking like the AS2070 set. Surprised me because it allows for up to a 20mm tool in the holder which I do not plan to use that large of a tool. But that’s what the chart says. I purchased the axa master cutting/turning set from PM in 1/2” but I don’t really see an issue as I’m going to email them and find out if I’m looking at the correct size which I believe I am and when it will be in stock.
My lathe isn’t supposed to arrive in the U.S. until sometime in May they said but it’s cool as I’m designing and building a stand for it and I’ve been waiting years to get a lathe. Plus I gotta make room for it in my little garage.
Yep I’ll be sure and post a review when/if I do get it. Burton’s attic on YouTube got a different brand Createtool I think looks very similar. Believe it’s cheaper too. So if they never become available again I may go that route.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2021)

I have used two no-name import BXA clones, the Aloris BXA and have the Dorian BXA on my PM1340.  This is one area where the original brand-name units are absolutely head and shoulders better than the clones from China.  The Multifix and PWE are indeed very nice.  I've worked with both on lathes owned by other people.  The principal advantage of that design is if you have a solid tool post that replaces the compound - the Multifix on a solid tool post gives a lot of the lead angle adjustment flexibility.  But if you don't have a solid tool post, I don't see much advantage to the PWE.  I also have over 30 indexable tools in QC tool holders and can't imagine tooling up to that extent with the expensive PWE tool holders.  Just my 2 cents.  I'm sure you will be delighted with the PWE - I mean, after all, _*Stefan Gotteswinter i*_s now using one on his solid tool post.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 8, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> I have used two no-name import BXA clones, the Aloris BXA and have the Dorian BXA on my PM1340.  This is one area where the original brand-name units are absolutely head and shoulders better than the clones from China.  The Multifix and PWE are indeed very nice.  I've worked with both on lathes owned by other people.  The principal advantage of that design is if you have a solid tool post that replaces the compound - the Multifix on a solid tool post gives a lot of the lead angle adjustment flexibility.  But if you don't have a solid tool post, I don't see much advantage to the PWE.  I also have over 30 indexable tools in QC tool holders and can't imagine tooling up to that extent with the expensive PWE tool holders.  Just my 2 cents.  I'm sure you will be delighted with the PWE - I mean, after all, _*Stefan Gotteswinter i*_s now using one on his solid tool post.


Just hope I can actually get my hands on one. Over 30 holders! Wow that’s a lot! Never can have too many tho. Yeah that’s the part that got me interested is the angle adjustability. I think that would be very useful. They are out of stock on nearly every tool holder set they have. I have emailed them to check on availability so we’ll see. Who knows may end up being too expensive. The stand I’m planning to build and indicators, etc. is already not going to be cheap. Luckily it’s just my wife and I and we both work with no kids so I have time and some money. If the pieces I hope to buy from them with the shipping is too high then I’ll just pass on it and look for something else.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2021)

Who is "they" when you say out of stock?  PWE?  How do you deal with them - via email?

Until I watched Stefan's latest video on his Multifix, I did not realize that the PWE stuff was made in China and the holders cut on a wire EDM instead of being ground like the Swiss variety.  If you're building a stand, you might get a kick out of the stand I did for my 1340.  _*Check it out*_.


----------



## Bryan40g (Jan 8, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Who is "they" when you say out of stock?  PWE?  How do you deal with them - via email?
> 
> Until I watched Stefan's latest video on his Multifix, I did not realize that the PWE stuff was made in China and the holders cut on a wire EDM instead of being ground like the Swiss variety.  If you're building a stand, you might get a kick out of the stand I did for my 1340.  _*Check it out*_.


Wow I was just typing up this reply and stopped to check out your stand and that’s exactly the way I’m building my stand. Not the original pics I saw for the c-channel idea but same design. Soon as I saw it I laughed. Wow same stand. Should be rock solid. I’m sure. That’s a hell of a workshop you have. Got some cool toys.  Love that welding table. Those are awesome. 

Yes PWE. I have emailed them. Yep nearly everything is made in China now a days but I am not willing to spend Swiss made kind of money. I’ve looked at them and they are incredibly expensive and totally unnecessary for a guy like me. I’m just a diesel mechanic that loves making stuff. Hell this 1228 I bought is way more lathe than I really need. Nicer too I’m sure. I’m primarily work with wood but I’m not a wood worker just a maker. At work I weld and play with metal and in the future hope to at home but I also play with wood. So far mostly plywood. Although I have moved up to what I consider fancy(pretty) plywood this Baltic birch plywood sure looks nice. I like all the layers. I plan to use it for my stand cabinet in conjunction with some steel. So a great set upon google for a rock solid mount for a lathe utilizing c-channel(10”x20#) beefy stuff with angle iron welded to the ends suspended by two cabinets. Should be pretty solid when done.


----------



## Dart (Mar 18, 2021)

I got the PEWEtools and it is quality for money. I invested in as I buy for longterm. I lowered the topslide to go for a A instead of As. Peter let fabricate in China but more nice tools are made there.


----------



## Bryan40g (Mar 18, 2021)

Dart said:


> I got the PEWEtools and it is quality for money. I invested in as I buy for longterm. I lowered the topslide to go for a A instead of As. Peter let fabricate in China but more nice tools are made there.


Mine is on the way says it’s in export processing center. I too went for the long term.

 I understand the comments here and there I’ve gotten about the cost and bang for your buck regarding the Aloris style import sets. Being a current owner of an import QCTP, I’m not super impressed. I mean it beats a lantern style any day of the week.

I’m sure a higher quality QCTP set would be nice but I really like the way you can quickly change the degree of the cutting tool and then right back to 90 degrees from the work piece with just the handle. Quick and easy. Now I haven’t used it yet but I would not have purchased such a set if I didn’t feel good about what Peter was selling. 

Peter’s business over there in Germany is crazy busy. I had to have a reservation as when he places orders they are already all sold before even being manufactured. 

Damn I wonder if I screwed up getting the AS and should have gotten a size A? I confirmed everything with Peter on the sizing and a few fellas on the forum hear measured there lathes for me as mine doesn’t arrive until mid May. Been a loooooong wait since Christmas.

Which lathe do you have? What size? Gimme your thoughts on the tool holder. Dying to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Dart (Mar 19, 2021)

I own a Bernardo Proficenter 700 as I'm living in EU, it's a combi machine lathe/mill, as room was an issue but bought a foot to separate the machines was a hell of a job to rebuild from lathe to mill and reverse, but no substitute for experience?????
The Bernardo lathe is a Chinese Weiss brand as so many. I changed to A instead of As but had to lower a few mm from the topslide as it must reach the centerheight.
You can now see the result from Peters manufacturing in China as his design is now sold by Ali companies they copy everything but the good news is at the same price Peter does.
The toolholder is way easier to use as the standard one, changing tools, angles etc, but the best investment was the 3 axis Chinese DRO I installed but not as most do, put the Z axis glass ruler in front instead of in the rear, also put a ruler on the topslide zo the Z is totaly controlled.

Grammatical imperfections maybe free as Google translate helped me to type this on my keyboard.


----------



## Bryan40g (Mar 19, 2021)

So I chose the AS1670 set with additional holders. I was planning to use 16mm cutting tools as I already had some in that size. Going off the measurements, Peter advised me that he didn’t see any issue with my proposed setup. What do you think? 
I looked up the lathe you have and it appears to be roughly the same model as the PM11x27 lathe but with a milling head. Looks like a cool setup. If they had offered a setup like that at precision matthews I’d have bought it. All I need.


----------



## Dart (Mar 19, 2021)

Bryan40g said:


> So I chose the AS1670 set with additional holders. I was planning to use 16mm cutting tools as I already had some in that size. Going off the measurements, Peter advised me that he didn’t see any issue with my proposed setup. What do you think?
> I looked up the lathe you have and it appears to be roughly the same model as the PM11x27 lathe but with a milling head. Looks like a cool setup. If they had offered a setup like that at precision matthews I’d have bought it. All I need.


Don't buy the combined setup I separated to 2 individual machines, my main goal was the lack of space. The mill is now on a movable table not ideal but it works. I discussed with Peter about the motorpower (like to upgrade if this motor fails) and concluded to go for the A but with the drawback to lower the topslide. Here you can see my lathe https://www.usinages.com/threads/bernardo-proficenter-bqv-700-de-blokart.133168/


----------



## Bryan40g (Mar 19, 2021)

Looks like good machine. I guess combo machines sound like a good idea if you don’t own or have used one.


----------

